# Pax feeling entitled again? Or savvy about rating retaliation?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

A few weeks ago, having ditched my last 1 star, I shook off one of my two remaining 3 stars, bumping my rating up to 4.99. I chalk this up to having transported mostly locals who were appreciative of the service due to a driver shortage.

Now it seems things have opened up again, with more drivers online and more people traveling from out of state again. It seems riders are feeling entitled and will ding a driver for the smallest offense. Within the past 24 hours I got my 3 star and my 1 star back, bumping my rating back down to 4.98.

The only other thing that could have changed, possibly, is that I've been handing out down ratings...specifically over this past weekend. I gave a 4 star to a young lady who expected me to drive through bumpy/dirty construction to her (when she could have walked one very short block), destroying her perfect 5.00, and I gave a 3 star to another young lady who came out right at 4:30. Both locals.

Is it possible something changed on the pax end, and they are somehow more able to figure out who down rated them and retaliate? Or perhaps they are getting more sophisticated at checking ratings, and deduce who down rated them. In the past I've handed out 4 stars and even 3 stars quite generously, with no apparent impact to my own rating.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MadTownUberD said:


> A few weeks ago, having ditched my last 1 star, I shook off one of my two remaining 3 stars, bumping my rating up to 4.99. I chalk this up to having transported mostly locals who were appreciative of the service due to a driver shortage.
> 
> Now it seems things have opened up again, with more drivers online and more people traveling from out of state again. It seems riders are feeling entitled and will ding a driver for the smallest offense. Within the past 24 hours I got my 3 star and my 1 star back, bumping my rating back down to 4.98.
> 
> ...


Does Uber still give paxs the ability to change their initial rating for a driver.....not the I personally care. 
Extremely proud of my 4.86 status. 💪😎👌


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Does Uber still give paxs the ability to change their initial rating for a driver.....not the I personally care.
> Extremely proud of my 4.86 status. 💪😎👌


Yes it's possible. Other possibility is my AC getting weak (car isn't nice and cold for like 20 minutes). It's been 80 to 90 here for a while and pax sometimes open window...but when I suggest changing the temperature they never want me to. Could be COVID related or even my...um...brand of deodorant.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think I'm going to start either giving people five stars or one star. Under the assumption that if I give them less than five stars they will retaliate, so I might as well go big or go home.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MadTownUberD said:


> ...um...brand of deodorant.


Deodorant. What the hell is that?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Today I'm 4.99................next month I can be 4.96........so I don't care because a month ago I was at 4.97.

Stats collected subjectively in this manner are what they are.........random.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was driving I didn't even look at my ratings.
Didn't care.

Every time I'd start the ap and it would load, I was a little surprised.
I really didn't GAF. LOL.

I only got in trouble once. I drove past a blind guy with a seeing eye dog.
Yea, I know - I'm gonna burn in hell, but ... it was raining.
I'm sure that dog smelled like a wet dog.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Does Uber still give paxs the ability to change their initial rating for a driver.....not the I personally care.
> Extremely proud of my 4.86 status. 💪😎👌


Yes they do.... Packs can change their rating any time but not drivers.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes it's possible. Other possibility is my AC getting weak (car isn't nice and cold for like 20 minutes). It's been 80 to 90 here for a while and pax sometimes open window...but when I suggest changing the temperature they never want me to. Could be COVID related or even my...um...brand of deodorant.


Nowadays with packs paying those jacked up Uber prices, they are expecting a lot more for their money. A nice cool car It's one is one of those expectations.

Plus you've got teachers out driving during summer break with their nice vehicles and a little more respectable looking than a lot of regular Uber drivers, so the refrence standards have changed.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DDW said:


> Yes they do.... Packs can change their rating any time but not drivers.


Figures. Again, 'EFF Uber!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> Today I'm 4.99................next month I can be 4.96........so I don't care because a month ago I was at 4.97.
> 
> Stats collected subjectively in this manner are what they are.........random.


And don't forget, entirely useless!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MadTownUberD said:


> A few weeks ago, having ditched my last 1 star, I shook off one of my two remaining 3 stars, bumping my rating up to 4.99. I chalk this up to having transported mostly locals who were appreciative of the service due to a driver shortage.
> 
> Now it seems things have opened up again, with more drivers online and more people traveling from out of state again. It seems riders are feeling entitled and will ding a driver for the smallest offense. Within the past 24 hours I got my 3 star and my 1 star back, bumping my rating back down to 4.98.
> 
> ...


You kiss paxs asses way too much. So, until your rating falls well below 4.90, I DON'T KNOW YOU! 😐


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, a pax can change the ratings they hand out easily, after the fact. and if they are the very few who even KNOW the pax has a rating and they only take a few drives, they can certainly try to figure out who whacked their average and take action.

FWIW, most pax are not aware they have ratings. And for a while, Uber hid it from the pax. Even today unless you are really paying attn one won't see it until it is pointed out to them. 

I'd say vast majority of pax DGAS.


----------



## Sarahtoo (May 17, 2019)

DDW said:


> Yes they do.... Packs can change their rating any time but not drivers.


Yes drivers can change the pax rating they give.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sarahtoo said:


> Yes drivers can change the pax rating they give.


not with Uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DDW said:


> Nowadays with packs paying those jacked up Uber prices, they are expecting a lot more for their money. A nice cool car It's one is one of those expectations.
> 
> Plus you've got teachers out driving during summer break with their nice vehicles and a little more respectable looking than a lot of regular Uber drivers, so the reerence standards have changed.


So, being the brilliant genius that I am, I finally realized that by setting the A/C to "recirculation" mode you get much cooler air with less fan activity than with "fresh air" mode. Maybe that will help. I still want to go all 5's or 1's though. 5 = I'd do this trip with this/these pax again, 1 = I wouldn't.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

last week i was 4.99 with 1 1 star and 2 4 stars. in less then a week i received 2 one star ratings and reporting them for no mask offered no protection as they claim it will it's all bs....anyways whatever so im 4.97 now with 2 4 stars and 3 1 stars. the reasons i was given these one stars was not warranted,but neither is this ludicrous rating system. I can usually tell when someone is about to hammer my rating. I usually hammer them first but as we all know it's pointless. The only people who get penalized are the drivers. yes,very good strategy uber ,way to keep those drivers motivated to drive at all.


----------



## Sarahtoo (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> not with Uber.


Yes with uber you can change the rating you give a rider after the event.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sarahtoo said:


> Yes with uber you can change the rating you give a rider after the event.


I see, you appear to be in Australia. Different rules perhaps.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds like you're getting what you ought to be receiving. If you're nitpicky with your riders, why can't they be nitpicky with you?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Sounds like you're getting what you ought to be receiving. If you're nitpicky with your riders, why can't they be nitpicky with you?


Because my "offenses" pale in comparison to theirs. Coming out at 4:30 for a 10 minute trip is a slap in the face.

The air conditioning explanation was just an idea oh, a possibility. I really don't think it was that bad in my car. If my only offense was giving them a bad rating, that shouldn't be grounds for them to retaliate. They should learn from it and improve themselves just like I do, or more accurately have done in the past because my rating is very good now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sarahtoo said:


> Yes with uber you can change the rating you give a rider after the event.


as noted not with Uber in the US. And yes, I made sure I wasn't in the wrong forum to say that.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, a pax can change the ratings they hand out easily, after the fact. and if they are the very few who even KNOW the pax has a rating and they only take a few drives, they can certainly try to figure out who whacked their average and take action.
> 
> FWIW, most pax are not aware they have ratings. And for a while, Uber hid it from the pax. Even today unless you are really paying attn one won't see it until it is pointed out to them.
> 
> I'd say vast majority of pax DGAS.


You are right....everytime I tell a pa. That I decline low rated paxs they are surprised to learn that they have a rating.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Sarahtoo said:


> Yes with uber you can change the rating you give a rider after the event.


Tell us how please....only been able to change pax rating later only on lyft


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You kiss paxs asses way too much. So, until your rating falls well below 4.90, I DON'T KNOW YOU! 😐


I remember once, back when I was driving ... my rating went to 4.96 for a while. Dunno why, I am a professional UberBASTID after all. Must have been a weak period in my life ... briefly got in touch with my feminine-unicorn side or something I guess. 

Anyway, I noticed that my life changed. The environment changed or something. 
My dog didn't like me, I actually caught him lifting his leg on my favorite chair.
My wife didn't want to sleep with me. Ok, so that's not new, but she actually started _saying_ so.
Seagulls started dive bombing me.
Waitresses ignored me, I think my bartender spit in my drink.

It made me more than a little angry, and soon ... my ratings were back where they belonged. 
I beat the dog, tennis-racketed a couple of seagulls, honeymooned the wife, and over tipped the wait staff.
Everything went back to 'normal'.

Coincidence?
I think not.

.


----------



## Sarahtoo (May 17, 2019)

DDW said:


> Tell us how please....only been able to change pax rating later only on lyft


Under earnings activity select the ride you want to change, select the help button top right corner, select customer and merchant issues, issues with a rider, I want to change the rating I gave a rider. I am in Australia so I don’t know if the ap is the same in the USA.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Sarahtoo said:


> Under earnings activity select the ride you want to change, select the help button top right corner, select customer and merchant issues, issues with a rider, I want to change the rating I gave a rider. I am in Australia so I don’t know if the ap is the same in the USA.
> 
> View attachment 609607


Wow. Uber sure makes it simple for ya, huh?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Sarahtoo said:


> Under earnings activity select the ride you want to change, select the help button top right corner, select customer and merchant issues, issues with a rider, I want to change the rating I gave a rider. I am in Australia so I don’t know if the ap is the same in the USA.
> 
> View attachment 609607


I don't have the option to change the rider rating. Drivers in Australia must be special?


----------



## Sarahtoo (May 17, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I don't have the option to change the rider rating. Drivers in Australia must be special?


We are special lol


----------

